# Sticky slide without the springs.



## shrogers (Sep 27, 2004)

I own a Porter Cable router bought in a combo kit with interchangeable fixed and plunge bases. I removed the springs from the plunge base, but the motor still does not slide easily. When I try to raise it from underneath, the base plate pops out of the table because it sticks. Does anyone have an idea how to deal with this. I am hesitant to apply any lubricant for fear of it attracting dust.

Shannon


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

shrogers said:


> I own a Porter Cable router bought in a combo kit with interchangeable fixed and plunge bases. I removed the springs from the plunge base, but the motor still does not slide easily. When I try to raise it from underneath, the base plate pops out of the table because it sticks. Does anyone have an idea how to deal with this. I am hesitant to apply any lubricant for fear of it attracting dust.
> 
> Shannon


 Check out this thread:
www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=134

This might or might not have anything to do with your issue, I happen to use a paste wax and have never seen sawdust stick to it, more details on the thread.

Ed


----------



## shrogers (Sep 27, 2004)

*Paste Wax*

Ed,
I am not familar with paste wax. Is this the same thing used on cars or perhaps the waterproofing agent rubbed into hiking boots. Lend me some insight please. Plus where do it get some?

Shannon

This might or might not have anything to do with your issue, I happen to use a paste wax and have never seen sawdust stick to it, more details on the thread.

Ed[/QUOTE]


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

I had a stick of "Oldham CUT-Ease" stick lubricant that I used on the slides of my sticky plunge base. Picked it up at the local Home Depot.

Seemed to work quite well.


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Paste wax is car wax as well as floor wax in paste form.
To protect my table saw I use Collonite Wax, it is a boat wax and highly durable.



shrogers said:


> Ed,
> I am not familar with paste wax. Is this the same thing used on cars or perhaps the waterproofing agent rubbed into hiking boots. Lend me some insight please. Plus where do it get some?
> 
> Shannon
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

shrogers said:


> Ed,
> I am not familar with paste wax. Is this the same thing used on cars or perhaps the waterproofing agent rubbed into hiking boots. Lend me some insight please. Plus where do it get some?
> 
> Shannon
> ...


[/QUOTE] 
The stuff I use is TREWAX clear and has Carnuba wax in it. They say it is a "floor care" product, "no paraffin or greasy solvants". This one pound can has been with me for a while, sorry I don't recall if I got it a wordworking place or hardware store.

I use it on the table saw, jointer, planer, router table, and many other things to protect and lub the surfaces.

I use a car wax that has carnauba in it as well but have never tried the one from the car...... well except on the car. Maybe some one else has???????

Ed


----------



## shrogers (Sep 27, 2004)

*Thanks...*

Thanks everyone, very helpful. I'll hit "The Depot" tonight and pick something up.


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

SHROGERS.......... I don't know which model you have but can you tell me how you got the left spring out. I have a 690 and the springs seem much stronger than they need to be. Thank you............DON


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

shrogers said:


> I own a Porter Cable router bought in a combo kit with interchangeable fixed and plunge bases. I removed the springs from the plunge base, but the motor still does not slide easily. When I try to raise it from underneath, the base plate pops out of the table because it sticks. Does anyone have an idea how to deal with this. I am hesitant to apply any lubricant for fear of it attracting dust.
> 
> Shannon


 Did you find something at Home Depot to fix the problem or does it still stick?

Ed


----------



## John R. Fortiner (Oct 7, 2004)

*Sticky Plunge mechanish*

Try getting a can of DRY Teflon spray and using it sparingly on the slides. This is a great non dust collecting lube. It goes on wet and dries quickly to leave a thin teflon lube behind.

John R. Fortiner
Billings, MT

PS Elmer's Slide All is one brand.
Another is Spray On's Dry TFL Lube.


----------

